# Winemaker?????



## Julie (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok I can not do anything but laugh about this. I did share this with a couple of friends but decided you all would get a kick out of this. 

I acquired a couple bottles of wine, I not going to say how I acquire them but they came in the mail last Friday.

I recieved two bottles of wine, a Raspberry/Apple and a Raspberry/Cranberry. The labels look like they where cut from a sheet of paper with a pair of scissors. They were not cut straight and the corners are peeling! I think they must have used the milk method.

Now the wine, the one is so cloudy you can not see through it at all and there is now 1/2 inch of sediment on the bottom and after one week of sitting on my island they are still cloudy! 

This person claims to be a very good winemaker but there is no way in he!! I would ever send a wine to ANYONE in this shape, actually there is no way in he!! I would have every bottled a wine that was not cleared.

Anyone the wine has become a conversation piece between my husband and I, we are not sure what we are going to do with it. 

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Julie said:


> Ok I can not do anything but laugh about this. I did share this with a couple of friends but decided you all would get a kick out of this.
> 
> I was going to give you heck for this until I read on and realized you did share with me!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2010)

Tell me that winemaker is not from this forum...


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2010)

I would leave this wine in front of your carboys for the next time you think about bottling to early!  Oh by the way Julie you said you wouldnt speak of my wine!


----------



## Julie (Jan 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> Tell me that winemaker is not from this forum...



No, not THIS forum

Julie


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats all I need to know..


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe you should market this. "Chunky Wine" Isn't everything going this way on the grocery shelves? Heck back in the day it took a couple bottles of boones farm before we ended up blowing chunks, ewwwww


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think we need pictures....so we can all get the real experience. I don't know, I just started this wonderful hobby and I wouldn't think about doing something like that. I was worried about the Apple when it wasn't clearing, I'm quite happy with it's looks and taste now thanks to alot of information received here.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2010)

I think you are all acting like politicians and marketing manager bull........

We live in a world where the success of a speech depends more on the words chosen and the according powerpoint presentation as on what the speaker is trying to tell us.

Saying things different:
I would rather have a delicious but cloudy wine with a sloppy label as a lot of the fancy bottled, chemically prepared commercial stuff that tastes like crap.

So taste the wine before making a judgement.

Luc


----------



## Julie (Jan 30, 2010)

Luc said:


> I think you are all acting like politicians and marketing manager bull........
> 
> We live in a world where the success of a speech depends more on the words chosen and the according powerpoint presentation as on what the speaker is trying to tell us.
> 
> ...



Yes Luc, the speech does depend on words chosen but if you have two men standing side by side trying to get your attention, one is clean shaven and neatly dressed, the other is dirty, hasn't shaved in a couple of days and his clothes are wrinkled and dirty, who do you think people are going to turn to first? First impressions are very important and that is a fact of life not a marketing or a politician bull........

Yes I do plan on trying the wine and I would rather get a chuckle out of this than be upset. My daddy always taught me that when you offer something your give them your best, not your worst. In this case that is very debatable. But again I am not upset, it is what it is.

Cheers

Julie


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me... I was so proud of my first wine with my original labels that we (myself and SWMBO) gave all of our friends a bottle. About a week later I realized I had bottled much too soon and there was sediment all in the bottles. My reputation is ruined forever.
My second batch came out pretty darned good, but I doubt anyone will even open the bottles we gave away, after seeing what happened to the first batch.
Oh well...


----------



## Boyd (Jan 30, 2010)

*Neat clothes*

Having been a cop for 22 years I have learned to not judge a person by their appearance.

Handled a domestic one time involving a college professor and his wife.

The a**hole was nicely dressed, drunk and had beat up the wife.

Told me he had 2 masters degrees and the chief was his buddy. Told him he was a drunk a**hole and that I had a 9th grade education and didn't pull s**t like that. He went to jail, nice clothes, masters degees chiefs buddy and all. 

Chief was upset with me. WHO CARES. 

On the other hand breaking up bar fights I have had people who looked like bums help me.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 30, 2010)

Taste the wine .
some cloudy wines are good but I doubt a chewy one is lol!


----------



## Sirs (Oct 4, 2010)

makes note not to give Julie a wine not filtered or with a homemade label....so did you ever taste it???


----------



## Julie (Oct 4, 2010)

Sirs said:


> makes note not to give Julie a wine not filtered or with a homemade label....so did you ever taste it???



Of course I did. It was weak in flavor and very chewy  and I don't mine homemade labels, mine are very basic and I don't filter my wines but I do rack


----------



## robie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a friend who really frowned when I told him I was going to start making home made wine. He is a wine drinker, but apparently, he has another friend who regularly gives him a bottle of his latest homemade wine.

He just pours it out. From the description it sounds like it is loaded with CO2 and not at all tasty.

Doubt I will be giving him any of MY wine.


----------



## Julie (Oct 4, 2010)

robie said:


> I have a friend who really frowned when I told him I was going to start making home made wine. He is a wine drinker, but apparently, he has another friend who regularly gives him a bottle of his latest homemade wine.
> 
> He just pours it out. From the description it sounds like it is loaded with CO2 and not at all tasty.
> 
> Doubt I will be giving him any of MY wine.



First off, I am laughing that this thread has popped back up, it is an old thread and I was just talking about this over the weekend.

Robie you should give him a bottle of your wine, you have a lot of knowledge about winemaking and I believe you make very good wine. Your friend might enjoy getting a bottle of good wine instead of something that is "not at all tasty."


----------



## robie (Oct 4, 2010)

Julie said:


> First off, I am laughing that this thread has popped back up, it is an old thread and I was just talking about this over the weekend.
> 
> Robie you should give him a bottle of your wine, you have a lot of knowledge about winemaking and I believe you make very good wine. Your friend might enjoy getting a bottle of good wine instead of something that is "not at all tasty."



Thanks, Yea, I might give him a bottle as long as he agrees to at least try it first. 
I think I have finally gotten the degassing down; seems like it was a hard thing to get a handle on, initially.

Maybe I'll give him an amarone....


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 4, 2010)

robie said:


> Thanks, Yea, I might give him a bottle as long as he agrees to at least try it first.
> I think I have finally gotten the degassing down; seems like it was a hard thing to get a handle on, initially.
> 
> Maybe I'll give him an amarone....



I agree with Julie. Just don't give him a fresh bottle that hasn't aged yet or gone through the bottle shock. Make sure its your best that you think he'll like so the first impression is the best you have to offer.

I tasted a boat load of Julies wines this weekend and they were very good.


----------



## countrygirl (Oct 4, 2010)

hmm, interesting info, lol.
i've had a friend who loved the dry oaky lambrusco...first out good!
now i've given another friend (a couple) the lambrusco and some of the peach. i haven't heard from them, so now i wait anxiously, lol
(skeeter pee doesn't count, can't keep that stuff "in stock")


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2010)

Its not the fact that the wine was cloudy or that the label wasnt great. It was the fact that this person on another forum boasts about his wines and how good he is!!!!! Its one thing to say you make decent win e, its another to say you make excellent wine and brag all over the forum and then sned something like that!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Its not the fact that the wine was cloudy or that the label wasnt great. It was the fact that this person on another forum boasts about his wines and how good he is!!!!! Its one thing to say you make decent win e, its another to say you make excellent wine and brag all over the forum and then sned something like that!



I take it you have encountered this "winemaker" in another forum


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 4, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I take it you have encountered this "winemaker" in another forum



LOL yes this person (a winemaker) is from a different forum. They do not go by that name.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 4, 2010)

Julie,
Are you sure this person didn't send you the wine on purpose? I mean.... maybe you kicked his dog or something and it was a little tongue-in-cheek payback.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 5, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Julie,
> Are you sure this person didn't send you the wine on purpose? I mean.... maybe you kicked his dog or something and it was a little tongue-in-cheek payback.



OHHH Lon, you didn't realize Julie was an IRS Agent before saying that did you? LMAO Oh yeah then there's her Uncle Salvester from the ATF office.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 5, 2010)

Just to be mean. We all have thoses mean sides. 

Back in the day, I lived in a suburb of NYC. Two doors down from me was another amateur winemaker. When he suggested that we "swap bottles", I thought about it for a while and ended up giving him a bottle of the worst wine I ever made, an oxidized bottle of brown wine that was loaded with mercaptans. 

After sampling it, he smiled (knowing his was better) and very politely said "not bad". 

The story gets much funnier. We were both going into a winemaking competition. Both he and I entered our best. I ended walking away with eight medals to his two. It clearly bothered him. I am sure that even today he is wondereing how "that swill" that I make was judged better.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 6, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Just to be mean. We all have thoses mean sides.
> 
> Back in the day, I lived in a suburb of NYC. Two doors down from me was another amateur winemaker. When he suggested that we "swap bottles", I thought about it for a while and ended up giving him a bottle of the worst wine I ever made, an oxidized bottle of brown wine that was loaded with mercaptans.
> 
> ...



I think that's called "sandbagging". Great story. Let's hope he's not now working hard to get his wines to taste like that one you gave him.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 6, 2010)

LMAO! Could be. I am sure he was wondering just what was up with the judges. 

I would not have done this to anyone, but the guy borrowed my socket set and returned it with the 11mm socket missing. Quite simply, he had it comming.


----------

